# Where to start??!!! :/ Canada, Vancouver *



## emma_grady (May 8, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals, I need help!!

Me, my partner and my son want to move to Vancouver, BC in the next 2 years..........

I work as a Nursing assistant in a Private Carehome, and I am currently doing my NVQ 3 in Health and social care, and hopefully completing my NVQ 4 (management level) in the next 12 months....I have over 4 years experience working in Health Care

My partner is a joiner by trade and has approx 12 years experience in doing this but he has no qualifications, only secondary school equivalent.

How are we meant to start the ball rolling? How am I able to secure a offer of employment? How will I be able to get the qualifications recognised in Canada?

How much money should we ideally have in the bank at time of applying?

How do I go about schooling for my son , who will be around 10/11 yrs old when we want to move? 


What should we do??????

THANKYOU FOR READING!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Unfortunately the NVQ qualifications carry little or no weight in Canada. That's not to say that a Nursing/Private Care facility wouldn't take note of your experience and hire you. Such facilities are often heavily manned by persons from the West Indies or the Phillipines. Finding a job while in the UK will prove a difficult task. Your husband will experience similar blocks.
Have you ever been to Canada? If not you should plan a reccie and check out the job market. Why Vancouver? I know it's attractive but it's an expensive place in which to live. You should keep your options open. Canada needs immigrants and there are other parts of the country where finding jobs may be easier.
If you come on a job offer you do not need to have any money as opposed to coming as a Permanent Resident.
Your son's education is not really an issue. Canada has a very good standard of education which is provided "free".


----------

